

Reflections from a First-Time Manager - tlongren
http://blog.capwatkins.com/reflections-on-managing-people?beta=1

======
thsiao
Bravo! I think being a good manager can be learned but some people seem to
just have a knack for it and for others it is definitely learned behavior.
Sounds like you fall into the "I've got it" group.

